# pls help me identify this plant



## loard_eamon (Oct 12, 2013)

so i bought these plants from the lfs yesterday. i asked them the name of the plant but they also don't know its kind. so i'm really not sure if these are really a freshwater plants or not. thank you


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't recognize it, but it also doesn't look like a full aquatic plant. May be wrong, just the way it looks.


----------



## loard_eamon (Oct 12, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I don't recognize it, but it also doesn't look like a full aquatic plant. May be wrong, just the way it looks.


this is what i think also. i googled it for an hour but there is nothing that is similar to this plant. now i'm thinking of removing these from my tank


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the generic "aquatic fern" that Petsmart sells and that is only a semi-aquatic plant. Won't last.


----------



## loard_eamon (Oct 12, 2013)

SueD said:


> Looks like the generic "aquatic fern" that Petsmart sells and that is only a semi-aquatic plant. Won't last.


thanks for this info. it definitely looks like this one.

http://www.akoadeko.com/1878719-246-thickbox/plant-aquarium-fern-of-Borneo-bunched.jpg

i guess i really have to remove it from my tank.

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Petsmart is notorious for selling live plants and saying they are aquatic and then they aren't. If you read the very small print some say" for terrariums only"


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Not by any means suggesting that this is the same plant. I just thought that if you like the basic form of it you might like to
replace it with this. It gets very large though.
Hygrophila Difformis Care - Aquarium Plants


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I got a plant from those tubes that have no water in them from petco. It said the max size was 4-6". They are about 12" long now. I would just keep an eye on them and if they start decaying, take them out. Ive never seen that plant before though.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

looks like Selaginella willdenowii, which is not aquatic.

i remember seeing them under the common name umbrella fern.


----------

